# Network Powerbook and Window PC



## klnaj (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi all, I am tring to network my PB and my Window machine. There is no problem for me to see and access the files from the window pc. However, I dont see my PB laptop shows on the Local Network under my window pc. 

How can I make my window pc be able to see the PB and the files so that I can have it transfer to my window pc. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

klnaj said:


> Hi all, I am tring to network my PB and my Window machine. There is no problem for me to see and access the files from the window pc. However, I dont see my PB laptop shows on the Local Network under my window pc.
> 
> How can I make my window pc be able to see the PB and the files so that I can have it transfer to my window pc.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I can't remember exactly how to do this--but I'm pretty sure you will need to set up a Share Folder on your PowerBook. Once you do that, the PC should be able to see the Share Folder.

You might try accessing the Apple Help website for further info--unless someone else on this forum knows how to do this.

Sorry I can't be of more help on this.

Houston


----------



## klnaj (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion, Houston.


----------



## klnaj (Dec 19, 2004)

I finally figure out the way how to network between my PC and PB. However, even I am able to view a list a folders (public, imovie, iphoto, etc) from the PC, but there is nothing shown under these folders. 

I know there are some files in these folders but I just dont see anything from my PC. Any suggestions or ideas how I can have this solve?

Thank you.


----------



## Raijin Z (Mar 9, 2005)

The most common suggestion I hear is Dave for the Mac... and it works... but I find a money solution distasteful for something that should be so simple.


----------

